# Denver area members.



## 2fastlx (Dec 22, 2012)

Anyone in the Denver area?  If you are I have the next week off and wouldn't mind shooting with someone. 


Ryan


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 22, 2012)

What did you want to shoot?


----------



## 2fastlx (Dec 23, 2012)

I am open to anything. Looking to do something different. I usually spend a lot if time in the mountains but I'm a little burnt out in landscapes right now. I recently got a 16-50 2.8 and am wanting to give it some good use. Any suggestions?


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 23, 2012)

2fastlx said:


> I am open to anything. Looking to do something different. I usually spend a lot if time in the mountains but I'm a little burnt out in landscapes right now. I recently got a 16-50 2.8 and am wanting to give it some good use. Any suggestions?



Not really...lol! I was thinking about doing some macro abstracts maybe... but offhand, can't think of anything I haven't done one time or another. I have thought about getting some shot of my wheels, panned at relatively high speed... but haven't really planned it out yet. Don't have any models lined up, either!


----------

